# More So Cal clubs leaving DA....



## soccer4us (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm hearing rumors this week big clubs like Blues, Beach, etc are dropping out of DA after this year. Some even say only a few so cal clubs will be left. Any truth to this? Or a wild rumor


----------



## El Clasico (Apr 10, 2019)

soccer4us said:


> I'm hearing rumors this week big clubs like Blues, Beach, etc are dropping out of DA after this year. Some even say only a few so cal clubs will be left. Any truth to this? Or a wild rumor


Where would be Beach go?  Drop DA for what?  At least with Blues, they could drop DA (don't believe they will) to go "all in" with ECNL. What would beach do? Sounds like more rumor than anything else.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 10, 2019)

Maybe ECNL promised Beach a spot? Not impossible if they actually go


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 10, 2019)

I’m hearing ECNL offered FRAM a spot. IF that is the case, no way that offer Beach a spot too as they are in the same market. 

Not sure why Beach would drop DA....that one would surprise me!


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’m hearing ECNL offered FRAM a spot. IF that is the case, no way that offer Beach a spot too as they are in the same market.
> 
> Not sure why Beach would drop DA....that one would surprise me!


FRAM have been applying for ECNL for years but lack the success to make it. If they were offered a spot they'd bite ECNL's hand off and it'd be news already. I think this is simply a rumor but, like everyone, I've been wrong before. Beach would get into ECNL no issue but they need to agree to drop GDA first. Blues is the only one I could see being "all in" ECNL this upcoming season.


----------



## NotATool (Apr 10, 2019)

Hearing blues will be DA and ENCL next year. ECNL they still have exemption for winning nationals recently. Can anyone concur?


----------



## Jim Jota (Apr 10, 2019)

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/ 

Eagles did.


----------



## Letsbreal (Apr 10, 2019)

NotATool said:


> Hearing blues will be DA and ENCL next year. ECNL they still have exemption for winning nationals recently. Can anyone concur?


Blues 06 girls are playing DA next season.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 10, 2019)

Letsbreal said:


> Blues 06 girls are playing DA next season.


Which Team?


----------



## Letsbreal (Apr 10, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Which Team?


Holley, the top team.  The other team(s) are playing ECNL I believe.


----------



## Oranje (Apr 12, 2019)

soccer4us said:


> Maybe ECNL promised Beach a spot? Not impossible if they actually go


Beach announced their DA coaching line up for next season, so there is zero chance that they will leaveDA.


----------



## From the Spot (Apr 12, 2019)

Oranje said:


> Beach announced their DA coaching line up for next season, so there is zero chance that they will leaveDA.


Is there a link to their DA coaching lineup for 2019-2020?


----------



## SoccerFan (Apr 12, 2019)

Oranje said:


> Beach announced their DA coaching line up for next season, so there is zero chance that they will leaveDA.


According to their website they posted the “new 2019-2020 line up” but I don’t see an updated line up......these are the current DA teams/coaches.


----------



## SoccerFan (Apr 12, 2019)

From the Spot said:


> Is there a link to their DA coaching lineup for 2019-2020?


https://beachfutbolclub.com/first-look-at-our-2019-2020-coaching-lineup/


----------



## Harrypotter03 (Apr 15, 2019)

SoccerFan said:


> https://beachfutbolclub.com/first-look-at-our-2019-2020-coaching-lineup/


Boys Ecnl


----------

